

What happens when an intern tries to one-up Intro.js - iamdanfox
http://iamdanfox.github.io/anno.js/

======
magentaplacenta
Pretty cool, though I noticed there doesn't seem to be a way to dismiss anno4.
"Sweet" dismisses the modal background but the "tooltip" stays on screen.

This was in Firefox 27.0.1, didn't try other browsers.

~~~
iamdanfox
Thanks mate, will look into it

